

The Startup Paradox - ChronoGawd
http://shsceo.com/2015/02/10/the-startup-paradox-why-startups-turn-into-companies-turn-into-startups/

======
ChronoGawd
A blog post about why Startups turn into Companies turn into Startups. Playing
on some observations on why so many startups that turn into company lose their
rank.

